# Crash Replacement



## go4it (Oct 26, 2005)

Ey guys, i have a friend that crashed last weekend, it wasn't a hard crash, was wet and front tire slipped, then he went down and the frame has a big crack on the down tube. The thing is he just got the frame 2-3 months ago, now is this covered by the warranty ? or will he have to buy a new frame and pay $$$ ?

im not sure what's specliazed support on crash replacement, do they cover the 1st yr free ?


----------



## phil. (Aug 3, 2004)

Likely specialized will offer a certain percentage off retail for a new frame, no sure of the exact way it works but I'm pretty sure they have some type of crash replacement policy, but you've got to pay $$$ unless the problem was a manufacturing defect.


----------



## go4it (Oct 26, 2005)

oh, i heard trek has the 1st year crash replacement warranty, and thought its like that on all the bike manufacturers. He didn't even go down hard, just fell like when you can't unclip. I guess it;ll be $ and a new frame for him then.


----------



## SenorBlanco (Feb 16, 2005)

go4it said:


> oh, i heard trek has the 1st year crash replacement warranty


I would think if that were true, you'd have a lot of people crashing their Treks after 50 weeks of riding.


----------



## Fran (May 23, 2005)

*it was an alu frame or a...*



go4it said:


> oh, i heard trek has the 1st year crash replacement warranty, and thought its like that on all the bike manufacturers. He didn't even go down hard, just fell like when you can't unclip. I guess it;ll be $ and a new frame for him then.



CF frame?

I mean, that kind of fall, makes me think those frames are EXTREMELY FRAGILE...
don`t you think?


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

go4it said:


> Ey guys, i have a friend that crashed last weekend, it wasn't a hard crash, was wet and front tire slipped, then he went down and the frame has a big crack on the down tube. The thing is he just got the frame 2-3 months ago, now is this covered by the warranty ? or will he have to buy a new frame and pay $$$ ?
> 
> im not sure what's specliazed support on crash replacement, do they cover the 1st yr free ?


 Sorry to hear about your friend's crash. I had almost the exact same thing happen to me (third ride and wet leaves), except my frame was aluminum and survived without a scratch, even where the handlebars banged it. I'm assuming the bike in question is CF. 

Speicalized's crash replacement policy used to be posted on their web site. I'd go there now but I'm still on dial-up and they've got a slow site (like RBR). I think it only covers CF components, and it is (or was) a percentage discount. I believe the discount varies with the component being replaced, with frames getting the heftiest discount. 

If it really was a low speed crash your friend can claim it as defective. Specialized will probably inspect it, but unless there's an obvious manufacturing defect I wouldn't expect him to get a free one. On the other hand, maybe there is an obvious defect- only Specialized can tell for sure, so it's worth the effort. 

My LBS says Specialized might not be the best bike in the world, but they do have the best warranty replacement reputation in the industry. One of the guys there said he bent the rear triangle of his mountain bike on a bad landing, an obvious case of user error, and he sent it in just on the off chance. He had a new triangle a week later, no charge, no questions. Your friend may or may not have such good luck. Let us know what happens.


----------

